# Lavarropas Philco PH-708 no funciona



## jepics (May 3, 2019)

Estimados buenos dias, si alguien me podria dar una ayuda, el dia de ayer estaba funcionando lo mas normal el lavarropas y de  repente me salta el disyuntor y obviamente me corta la tension del depto, nose si fue a causa del lavarropas o que, pero el tema es que el mismo ahora no enciende cuando lo conecto.
midiendo con un tester los cables de tension que llegan a la placa (Marron y celeste) veo que me llegan 150V. lo que quiero averiguar es si tengo que comprar una nueva placa o el problema esta en el lavarropas, adjunto captura (croquis en paint) del PCB


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2019)

jepics dijo:


> Estimados buenos dias, si alguien me podria dar una ayuda, el dia de ayer estaba funcionando lo mas normal el lavarropas y de  repente me salta el disyuntor y obviamente me corta la tension del depto, nose si fue a causa del lavarropas o que, pero el tema es que el mismo ahora no enciende cuando lo conecto.
> midiendo con un tester los cables de tension que llegan a la placa (Marron y celeste) *veo que me llegan 150V*. lo que quiero averiguar es si tengo que comprar una nueva placa o el problema esta en el lavarropas, adjunto captura (croquis en paint) del PCB


¿ Como que te llegan *150V *? , en Argentina la tensión nominal de red domiciliaria es de 220Vca

¿ Ajustaste el multímetro correctamente en corriente alterna ?


----------



## jepics (May 3, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como que te llegan *150V *? , en Argentina la tensión nominal de red domiciliaria es de 220Vca
> 
> ¿ Ajustaste el multímetro correctamente en corriente alterna ?


Hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder, asi es lo que me pasa, recien recien acabo de descubrir el problema mientras desarmaba los cables, el fusible esta totalmente quemado. antes del fusible el voltimetro me tira bien los 220V despues del fusible son 150V o menos, mañana mismo lo voy a cambiar, gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Ene 10, 2021)

Buenas tardes, me llegó éste lavarropas con la falla que no centrifugaba y error E4. Reemplacé la bomba de desagote y quedó funcionando perfecto, pero al tercer lavado dejo de centrifugar nuevamente y comenzó a lavar en un solo sentido de giro de la paleta, así que desmonte la placa electrónica, quite la silicona y repase las soldaduras de los triac, volví a armar y a partir de allí dejo de funcionar, es decir, la placa enciende correctamente, da el pitido, encienden los LEDs y el display, se puede seleccionar lavado, nivel de llenado, etc etc sin problemas, pero al ponerlo a funcionar no ingresa agua, ni comienza a lavar, ni desagota ni centrifuga. Alguna sugerencia de donde buscar la falla? Tampoco muestra ningún código de error.
Saludos


----------



## guillergars (Ene 10, 2021)

Primero que todo compañero hay que desconectar la lavadora de la toma para volver a activar el pin de corte de la caja de circuitos y así se podrá probar si la lavadora es la que presenta el corto.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Ene 16, 2021)

Buenas tardes por si alguno tiene una falla similar comento que en mi caso estaba dañado el circuito integrado compuerta que maneja a todos los triacs. Saludos


----------

